# Bee Mapping



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

After looking at the disappearing disease map built by drobbins, I can think of several other mapped categories that would be interesting. 

So, I built a couple of webpages based on the same concept. My initial focus was top bar hive and small cell beekeeping. But I'm open to other categories.

Check out the www.bwrangler.com/bee/mi.htm

The maps are almost blank now. So, leave your mark. They will become more useful with more data, so please share the link with other list, groups, etc. if you think this concept has value.

If there is enough interest. I'll spend some more time coding additional features.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

If you've visited my bmapping pages lately and were using MSIE they probably didn't work. Google had updated their mapping API which required a few changes. And MSIE didn't handle some international characters!

It works now even in spite of the nasting blocked content warning for javascript which is necessary to access Googles API.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

*Links don't work for me*

All I get is something like "page cannot be displayed".


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

no links here either


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

try these

http://bees.farvista.net/
http://maps.farvista.net/

Dave


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

This project sure bombed out. I haven't had a single entry since switching from a guestbook approach to email as a way to stick a pin.

Anyone have any ideas? A guestbook approach wasn't robust enough. And email must scare many people away.

Regards
Dennis
Thinking the bell is ringing for bmapping.....going......going.....gone?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Dennis,

I sure wish I knew an answer
I built a page once where folks could enter info about who had package bees available
It went well for a year until the evildoers found it and started posting Viagra adverts on it
I've been messing with collecting the data from the "What's Blooming" thread and mapping it, it has the advantage of getting data from that thread
Maybe put a similar thread in the TopBar Hives Forum
Then you enter the data from there
Gives you a layer of security
Any other scheme that prevent spam from showing up is to complex and scares folks off

Dave


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*sent you an email*

sure would be nice to have something like this all filled out by say 50% of the beekeepers.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

sent an email to who?
hopefully not me, I didn't get one
post bloom dates (with zipcodes)

Dave


----------

